# Scratchbuilding Log Structures?



## Pkwlsn (Jan 26, 2014)

Does anyone have any experience or ideas for scratchbuilding log-built structures? Such as a log cabin? Or a log lodge? Matches or thin dowels are an obvious but tedious solution. Is there an easier way to go about doing this? I'm all open to ideas.


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

Most people who are scratchbuilding something are doing it because they want it "just so". If you want the actual texture or relief of the logs, you really can't beat stick-building it, tedious as that may be. You don't say what scale you're working in. My choice in HO would be bamboo skewers. Toothpicks for a really small scale (N or Z), dowels for O.

If all you want is the appearance, two ideas come to mind. First, build the structure out of basswood sheets, and go on-line and get a texture to glue on (google "Free Textures"). You would probably have to do the ends of the logs / sides separately, but this would be a pretty rapid build. Second, you could emboss your own log pattern into thin styrene, and use that as your walls (this would need a lot of structure behind it to be sturdy). I don't know of any pre-fab styrene or texture paper in a "log" pattern, but that doesn't mean they don't exist.


----------



## The New Guy (Mar 11, 2012)

Pkwlsn said:


> Does anyone have any experience or ideas for scratchbuilding log-built structures? Such as a log cabin? Or a log lodge?..





CTValleyRR said:


> You don't say what scale you're working in...


If small dowels are appropriate to your scale a simple sled for the tablesaw would make quick work of it. In S scale a 1/8 dowel is an 8" log. Cutting a 1/8 kerf 1/16 deep would let you stack them more authentically.

I think I'd glue up the gables separately, cut them after the glue dries. 

A second thought might be a burr in your dremel, one at a time style. I'd guess it'll take as long as building the sled. 12 courses, 4 sides, 2 reliefs per "log", so 96 total. That might take an hour, maybe a little less.


----------



## Sawdust (Oct 26, 2010)

Being a one piece at a time scratch builder my self I would go with the real log look using the match sticks or whatever for your scale. You can buy match sticks at most craft shops. Rather than stacking them like a real build you can start out with pieces of card stock roughly the sizes of your walls or make a larger sheet. Glue your logs on the card stock laying flat. Once this sets up cut to length & width for your walls. Go back with a knife or Dremel tool & notch out the end overlaps & door & window openings for a realistic look. Once your building is like you want it glue some vertical wood bracing inside the walls to prevent warping or cupping. Scratch building can be very tedious work but the end results are rewarding.


----------



## santafealltheway (Nov 27, 2012)

Pkwlsn said:


> Does anyone have any experience or ideas for scratchbuilding log-built structures? Such as a log cabin? Or a log lodge? Matches or thin dowels are an obvious but tedious solution. Is there an easier way to go about doing this? I'm all open to ideas.


step one: go outside

step two: acquire twigs

step three: build things.


----------

